# MB Air 2013 - Baisse d'autonomie sous Maverick



## miko934 (23 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour à vous,

Je vous adresse ce message car après avoir fait la mise a jour vers Maverick ce matin, mon macbook air 2013 affiche une autonomie sur batterie de 6h05...alors que j'avais plus de 11h00 auparavant !!!!
Maverick est censé faire gagner en autonomie, or la je constate une diminution drastique.
Suis-je le seul dans ce cas ?

Merci à vous


----------



## miko934 (23 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

Après avoir installé Mavericks sur un MacBook Air 2013, ma batterie affiche une autonomie de 6h05 alors qu'elle affichait plus de 10h00 auparavant. Bien entendu le MB Air était totalement chargé. D'autres collègues équipés de MB Air 2013 ont constaté la meme chose sur leur machine apres une installation de Mavericks...et d'autres utilisateurs remontent la meme chose sur d'autres sites.
Cela est d'autant plus dommageable que Mavericks devrait justement améliorer ce point et certains site US indiquent meme une autonomie qui grimperait a 15H00 pour le MB Air 2013.

D'autres personnes rencontrent-elles le même problème ?


----------



## bilfixion (23 Octobre 2013)

j'ai le même problème avec le air 2012, mais pour l'instant je ne sais encore si c'est le problème de calcul de la batterie ou bien est ce vraiment une chute d'autonomie
je vais encore tester quelque temps pour avoir une réponse précise 

mavericks m'affiche 3h50 a 100% de charge, contre 5h40 sous mountain lion, je suis a 54 cycle de charge


----------



## Srad57 (23 Octobre 2013)

Tu es le 2ème ou 3ème que je vois écrire concernant ce soucis.
ça commence à me faire peur et du coup je n'ose même pas installer Mavericks !!
Avant de sortir un OSX ils font quand même des tests chez Apple avec leurs version bêta. Alors comment ça se fait qu'un tel soucis de batterie peut être là lors de la sortie de l'OSX définitif ??


----------



## miko934 (23 Octobre 2013)

Srad57 a dit:


> Tu es le 2ème ou 3ème que je vois écrire concernant ce soucis.
> ça commence à me faire peur et du coup je n'ose même pas installer Mavericks !!
> Avant de sortir un OSX ils font quand même des tests chez Apple avec leurs version bêta. Alors comment ça se fait qu'un tel soucis de batterie peut être là lors de la sortie de l'OSX définitif ??



J'ai quasiment la meme configuration que la tienne (hormis le disque) et je pensais gagner en autonomie avec Mavericks bien évidement. L'autonomie vient de chuter terriblement comme je l'ai indiqué et d'ailleurs une autre personne a remonté la meme chose sur un autre post.

Bref je suis un peu décu pour le moment en attendant une solution. Je tente de vider la batterie complètement avant une recharge pour voir ce que ca donne. je te tiens au courant.

---------- Post added at 16h00 ---------- Previous post was at 15h59 ----------




miko934 a dit:


> J'ai quasiment la meme configuration que la tienne (hormis le disque) et je pensais gagner en autonomie avec Mavericks bien évidement. L'autonomie vient de chuter terriblement comme je l'ai indiqué et d'ailleurs une autre personne a remonté la meme chose sur un autre post.
> 
> Bref je suis un peu décu pour le moment en attendant une solution. Je tente de vider la batterie complètement avant une recharge pour voir ce que ca donne. je te tiens au courant.



pour info

http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/chute-de-l-autonomie-macbook-air-2013-mavericks-1232259.html


----------



## alwin006 (23 Octobre 2013)

Une indexation de Spotlight se fait lors du premier lancement, gênant alors les performances. Des installations et des mises à jours sont lancées en tâches de fond quelques fois, patienter quelques heures en cas de performances amoindries de la batterie ou de l'ordinateur.

Je tourne sous Golden Master 2 donc final depuis le week end dernier et tout est déjà revenu à la normal pour moi 

Mavericks arrive même à m'afficher ça


----------



## steep2000 (24 Octobre 2013)

J'ai chargé la batterie a 100% .. déchargé completement !! puis REchargé à 100%

et là : tjr rien !!

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/110615868/Capture d’écran 2013-10-24 à 08.27.24.png


----------



## MyosineDeType2 (24 Octobre 2013)

Même soucis, j'affichais parfois 18 heures, et là j'ai 6-7 heures à peine. Sachant que je dois l'utiliser minimum 10 heures par jour sans le chargeur :/


----------



## oxygo (24 Octobre 2013)

Par comparaison je vous donne un screen sous ML 10.8.5 :


----------



## Le_viking (24 Octobre 2013)

Idem même problème pour moi avant install autonomie >11h et maintenant à 100% de charge je suis à 3h ...


----------



## flkr (25 Octobre 2013)

J'ai exactement le même problème et cela s'avère très inquiétant. 

Je suis sur un 15 pouces Rétina 2013, 256 SSD, 8go de RAM avec 11-12 heures d'autonomie initialement en traitement de texte par exemple. Pour la même utilisation depuis Mavericks, je viens de perdre plus de la moitié de mon autonomie : soit environ 5 heures d'utilisation désormais. 

J'espère que c'est un bug qui sera résolu rapidement...


----------



## miko934 (25 Octobre 2013)

Malheureusement apres avoir totalement déchargé ma batterie puis fait une recharge complète, mon MB Air 2013 m'affiche une autonomie de 6h00 restant alors que j'étais à 10h00 auparavant.
VITE FAITE QUELQUE CHOSE !!!!!


----------



## miko934 (25 Octobre 2013)

Malheureusement pas sur que ce soit un bug !
Nous sommes plusieurs dans la meme situation :

http://forums.macg.co/macbook-air/m...-autonomie-maverick-1232248.html#post12614572

Mon MB Air a vu aussi son autonomie divisé par deux. J'espère que cela pourra vite être corrigé car c'est inquiétant....surtout sur les dernières machines.


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Octobre 2013)

miko934 a dit:


> Malheureusement apres avoir totalement déchargé ma batterie puis fait une recharge complète, mon MB Air 2013 m'affiche une autonomie de 6h00 restant alors que j'étais à 10h00 auparavant.
> VITE FAITE QUELQUE CHOSE !!!!!


Vite reviens à ton système précédent


----------



## miko934 (25 Octobre 2013)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Vite reviens à ton système précédent



Revenir vers ML serait un echec...d'autant que Mavericks est censé me faire gagner encore plus en autonomie.
Et puis la gestion du double écran sous Mavericks est TOP...difficile maintenant de faire marche arrière


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Octobre 2013)

miko934 a dit:


> Revenir vers ML serait un echec...d'autant que Mavericks est censé me faire gagner encore plus en autonomie.
> Et puis la gestion du double écran sous Mavericks est TOP...difficile maintenant de faire marche arrière


Tu rigoles :mouais:

Tu as lu tous les fils ouverts sur la perte d'autonomie suite au passage à Mavericks, ainsi que ceux liés aux problèmes de gestion des doubles écrans :mouais:

Maintenant si tu peux pas faire marche arrière attends gentiment que Mavericks passe en version 10.9.8 

_A cheval donné on regarde pas les dents _


----------



## bilfixion (25 Octobre 2013)

je crois que le problème a disparu pour moi, tout seul, j'en n'ai pas encore testé l'autonomie réelle (pratique), sur ce, je vous tiendrai au courant.


----------



## Srad57 (25 Octobre 2013)

Pour ma part Mavericks installé et testé depuis ce matin sur un disque dur externe branché en USB

Effectivement l'autonomie est descendue méchamment au début mais d'après moi c'est parce que Spotlight était en train de travailler.

Une fois que tout était stabilisé l'autonomie indiquée était quand même d'une dizaine d'heures. Donc je pense que l'autonomie sous Mavericks est quand même pas mal du tout !!


----------



## Srad57 (25 Octobre 2013)

A tous ceux qui ont signalé ces problèmes de batterie vous les avez encore à l'heure actuelle ?

Car moi ce matin j'ai installé Mavericks sur un DD externe. Au début l'autonomie a beaucoup chuté et je pense que c'est dû à l'indexation de Spotlight car maintenant c'est stabilisé et lorsque je recharge la batterie à fond je suis à une bonne dizaine d'heures d'autonomie. D'ailleurs ça monte ou ça descend suivant ce que je suis en train de faire.


----------



## MyosineDeType2 (25 Octobre 2013)

Apparement, l'autnomie ne semble ni avoir grimpé ni baissé après une journée d'utilisation. 15 heures ? lil


----------



## Membre supprimé 1096633 (25 Octobre 2013)

C'est normal que mon MBA affiche 2H30 restants à 75% ? Je crois que j'ai un gros soucis, et il est neuf pourtant..


----------



## Cyrtop (25 Octobre 2013)

Mako13 a dit:


> C'est normal que mon MBA affiche 2H30 restants à 75% ? Je crois que j'ai un gros soucis, et il est neuf pourtant..


Je pense que ça va se stabilisé et remonté il doit faire ça petite popote interne qui doit consommé  laisse le quelque heure sur le 220 V et puis redémarrage
cyrtop


----------



## Srad57 (26 Octobre 2013)

15 heures chez toi ? 
Je n'ai jamais eu 15 heures, même tout neuf avec Mountain Lion. 12H était le maximum je crois
De toute façon ça ne veut rien dire. Chez moi tout dépend de l'utilisation. Si je laisse l'ordi tranquille, ou si je télécharge, ou si je surfe, ou si je regarde une vidéo, et bien à chaque fois l'autonomie sera différente.
Alors l'autonomie affichée en haut ce n'est pas une science exacte. Enfin c'est ce que je me dis.


----------



## pepeye66 (26 Octobre 2013)

Je répète ici ce que j'ai écrit sur d'autres posts:
Après une mise à jour logicielle l'assistance téléphonique est gratuite sur l'Apple Care:
*N'hésitons pas à les solliciter !!* qu'ils touchent du doigt (de l'oreille) l'ampleur des problèmes !


----------



## Srad57 (26 Octobre 2013)

ça fait 3 fois que je lis que tu dis sur tous les post de contacter l'apple care.
Dans ce cas le forum n'a plus lieu d'être !!!
Tu n'apportes pas grand chose comme contribution à répéter celà partout.
D'autant plus que contacter l'apple care c'est une chose, recevoir une solution de leur part en est une autre.....
Sur ce bon WE


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Octobre 2013)

Srad57 a dit:


> ça fait 3 fois que je lis que tu dis sur tous les post de contacter l'apple care.
> Dans ce cas le forum n'a plus lieu d'être !!!
> Tu n'apportes pas grand chose comme contribution à répéter celà partout.
> D'autant plus que contacter l'apple care c'est une chose, recevoir une solution de leur part en est une autre.....
> Sur ce bon WE


Bonsoir,

Je vais te donner une réponse qui ne va pas te plaire mais tu devras t'en contenter !!! 

Tous les posteurs d'ici qui tentes d'apporter des réponses aux problèmes rencontrés par des MacUsers SONT DES BENEVOLES !!! Et ils ont mon soutien 

Sur l'Apple Care tu as des gens qui sont PAYES pour répondre !!! :mouais:

Alors plus il y aura de gens pour les tanner suite aux problèmes engendrés par Mavericks plus vite les informations remonteront et plus vite des solutions y seront apportées 
D'autres questions :mouais:


----------



## Srad57 (26 Octobre 2013)

A mon avis ils n'en ont rien à faire. Même si on appelle tous ça ne changera rien s'ils estiment qu'il n'y a pas de soucis.

J'en veux pour preuve un soucis que j'avais eu sur mon iphone et que d'autres avaient eu aussi. Ne me demande pas lequel je ne sais plus c'était avec l'ios 5. J'ai appelé un tas de fois et je suppose que les autres l'ont fait aussi. Et pourtant ils n'ont pas fait de mise à jour pour solutionner notre problème.  Notre solution n'avait été résolu à l'époque qu'avec la sortie de l'ios 6

Alors la plateforme téléphonique de cette marque, j'en pense plein de choses....


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Octobre 2013)

Srad57 a dit:


> T'as pas encore compris qu'ils n'en ont rien à faire. Même si on appelle tous ça ne chnagera rien s'ils estiment qu'il n'y a pas de soucis.
> 
> J'en veux pour preuve un soucis que j'avais eu sur mon iphone et que d'autres avaient eu aussi. Ne me demande pas lequel je ne sais plus c'était avec l'ios 5. J'ai appelé un tas de fois et je suppose que les autres l'ont fait aussi. Et pourtant ils n'ont pas fait de mise à jour pour solutionner notre problème.  Notre solution n'avait été résolu à l'époque qu'avec la sortie de l'ios 6
> 
> Alors la plateforme téléphonique de cette marque, j'en pense plein de choses....


Pour avoir eu affaire quelque fois à l'assistance d'Apple je peux te dire que suivant l'interlocuteur au bout du fil les problèmes ont souvent été bien résolus C'est comme partout y'a des gens compétents et d'autres qui le sont moins et dans ce cas faut pas hésiter à relancer

Enfin c'est mon avis et je le partage


----------



## Srad57 (26 Octobre 2013)

Ok tu as surement raison. Ils se sont peut être amélioré aussi.


----------



## pepeye66 (26 Octobre 2013)

M'enfin, un peu de clairvoyance !
Si la Hot Line Apple Care est saturée de réclamations et de mauvaise humeur je parie (sans risque) qu'Apple ne va pas rester les deux pieds dans le même sabot !
Les problèmes de manipulations/compréhension peuvent (et sont) être traités par des forumeurs avertis mais des lacunes ou des erreurs dans un OS sont du domaine du fabricant;
Conclusion: * NE PAS LEUR LÂCHER LA GRAPPE *!!


----------



## takamaka (26 Octobre 2013)

Srad57 a dit:


> Tu es le 2ème ou 3ème que je vois écrire concernant ce soucis.


Je plussoie!


----------



## Srad57 (26 Octobre 2013)

Oui mais chez moi l'autonomie s'est stabilisée depuis.


----------



## matthew3321 (27 Octobre 2013)

Depuis Maverick c'est la cata...


----------



## patsi64 (28 Octobre 2013)

miko934 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Après avoir installé Mavericks sur un MacBook Air 2013, ma batterie affiche une autonomie de 6h05 alors qu'elle affichait plus de 10h00 auparavant. Bien entendu le MB Air était totalement chargé. D'autres collègues équipés de MB Air 2013 ont constaté la meme chose sur leur machine apres une installation de Mavericks...et d'autres utilisateurs remontent la meme chose sur d'autres sites.
> Cela est d'autant plus dommageable que Mavericks devrait justement améliorer ce point et certains site US indiquent meme une autonomie qui grimperait a 15H00 pour le MB Air 2013.
> ...




Bonjour,
MBAir  2013 mis à jour avec Maverick il y a 3 jours. Depuis, je ne cesse de constater la chute de charge (affichée) rapide de la batterie pour une utilisation identique. C'est effectivement surprenant compte tenu des annonces faites sur les gains en charge potentiels.


----------



## Jinkiye (28 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

j'ai eu le même problème même après une clean install de Mavericks. Avez vous pensé à la réinitialiser la SMC ? Ca a réglé tout de suite le problème sur mon Mac.


----------



## miko934 (28 Octobre 2013)

Le problème persiste toujours. Après une charge a 100% de la machine (MB Air 2013), je retombe a 5h31 d'autonomie au lieu des 10h00 auparavant.
Dégouté...rien a faire, n'y même en désactivant Power Nap


----------



## miko934 (28 Octobre 2013)

Tout pareil pour moi...le problème ne s'arrange pas. Après une charge de 100% sur le secteur, je passe à 5h31 d'autonomie sur la batterie...une catastrophe (presque 10h00 avant le passage a Mavericks).
MB Air 2013


----------



## teix01 (28 Octobre 2013)

Bon ba je vais attendre de mettre Mavericks sur le mien alors


----------



## takamaka (28 Octobre 2013)

teix01 a dit:


> Bon ba je vais attendre de mettre Mavericks sur le mien alors


----------



## takamaka (28 Octobre 2013)

miko934 a dit:


> Le problème persiste toujours. Après une charge a 100% de la machine (MB Air 2013), je retombe a 5h31 d'autonomie au lieu des 10h00 auparavant.
> Dégouté...rien a faire, n'y même en désactivant Power Nap



Problème identique et fonctionnement erratique! 

From The Verge (premier test) :

"Initially, battery life seemed like one of the most obvious reasons to upgrade to Mavericks &#8212; just by upgrading, Apple said, your computer would instantly last longer. There are a variety of reasons, but one is particularly clever: in order to conserve power, Mavericks puts any app that&#8217;s not currently being used in slow motion mode. This is a smart move for Apple, ensuring fast performance even for users who never quit out of their apps. I didn&#8217;t really notice any tangible difference in day-to-day use, and you can disable it for any app you choose as well. Having more free memory space is worth the tradeoff, especially if Apple can translate it into better battery life.

BATTERY LIFE DOES GET BETTER &#8212; JUST NOT AT FIRST

At first, though, battery life was significantly worse with Mavericks on my mid-2013 13-inch Macbook Air. I needed to plug in the computer by mid-afternoon, whereas before the notebook would easily last well into the evening hours, even with constant use.

The Verge Battery Test, which cycles through a series of websites and high-res images at 65 percent screen brightness, showed the same results. The most recent 11-inch MacBook Air model, running Safari, lasted 7 hours, 57 minutes with Mavericks compared to 10 hours, 23 minutes for the same notebook before the OS upgrade. Those numbers have improved over time, but are still only slightly better than on Mountain Lion [...].


----------



## pepeye66 (28 Octobre 2013)

Moi de même !
Il m'a pourri l'iMac, il ne me pourrira pas le MBA


----------



## takamaka (28 Octobre 2013)

Et si on fusionnait ces 2 threads, non? 

http://forums.macg.co/macbook-air/macbook-air-2013-baisse-d-autonomie-maverick-1232248-2.html

http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/chute-de-l-autonomie-macbook-air-2013-mavericks-1232259.html


----------



## miko934 (29 Octobre 2013)

takamaka a dit:


> Problème identique et fonctionnement erratique!
> 
> From The Verge (premier test) :
> 
> ...



Bon ben voila...je me sens moins seul mais toujours aussi désappointé !


----------



## Bob_Page (29 Octobre 2013)

Ca fait un moment que je cherche une solution moi aussi, et j'ai trouvé ce qui clochait sur mon MBA 2012. Je me suis inscris exprès pour vous la faire partager, j'espère que ça marchera chez vous aussi 

Hier soir j'étais encore à m'arracher les cheveux avec 5h d'autonomie avec 100% de batterie, processeur à 0% là où j'étais à 6h avant Mavericks. 

En fait je suis simplement allé dans les options de notifications et j'ai désactivé quasiment tout en dehors de messages et des mails. Je suis maintenant à l'heure où j'écris à 8h pour 98% de batterie...   

Je me demande si c'est pas l'intégration de plans et de safari qui bosseraient en arrière plan, mais c'est quand même complètement abusé de passer de 5 à 8h juste en enlevant ça...


----------



## Srad57 (29 Octobre 2013)

Et comment on accède aux options de notifications ?


----------



## takamaka (29 Octobre 2013)

Srad57 a dit:


> Et comment on accède aux options de notifications ?



-> Préférences système
Panel Notifications
Décocher "Afficher dans centre de notifications" pour chacun des applications concernées

Non?


----------



## Lean Jinx (30 Octobre 2013)

Je vais essayé, si c'est vraiment ça, alors ça fait chi***... C'est quand même pratique ce centre de notification...


----------



## Srad57 (30 Octobre 2013)

Bob_Page a dit:


> Ca fait un moment que je cherche une solution moi aussi, et j'ai trouvé ce qui clochait sur mon MBA 2012. Je me suis inscris exprès pour vous la faire partager, j'espère que ça marchera chez vous aussi
> 
> Hier soir j'étais encore à m'arracher les cheveux avec 5h d'autonomie avec 100% de batterie, processeur à 0% là où j'étais à 6h avant Mavericks.
> 
> ...



Quelqu'un d'autre a-t-il comme Bob désactivé les options de notification et remarqué suite à ça une augmentation de l'autonomie ?


----------



## takamaka (30 Octobre 2013)

Srad57 a dit:


> Quelqu'un d'autre a-t-il comme Bob désactivé les options de notification et remarqué suite à ça une augmentation de l'autonomie ?



J'ai essayé hier, mais je ne peux pas infirmer ou confirmer l'intérêt de la solution.
En tout cas, pas d'augmentation constatée de l'autonomie. Tous les services ont été désactivées (Hazel Alfred, Dropbox ...). J'ai l'impression que le niveau de charge indiqué dans la barre des menus n'est pas bon/fiable. Il fait trop le yoyo même lorsque l'utilisation du mac est identique sur une période donnée. :hein:


----------



## MatOnWeb (30 Octobre 2013)

Hello,

je ne comprenais pas pourquoi l'autonomie de mon MBA 2012 était aussi basse. Après être tombé ici et avoir lu les conseils sur les notifs, j'ai viré pas mal de notifications et je suis passé de 5h à 6h30 dans le menu, et ça continue de monter. J'ai gardé mail, airmail, imessage et quelques applis légères de taff.


----------



## gatoune78 (30 Octobre 2013)

Hello, 

J'ai le même souci sur l'autonomie de mon MBA mi-2013.
J'ai remarqué que, durant l'utilisation, l'autonomie augmente :mouais:...

Donc je vais tester le truc des notifications..

J'ai contacté l'AppleCare qui dit que peut être que Mavericks a mis en avant un problème matériel sur le mac, je dois l'amener dans un centre Apple pour faire un test de la batterie.

J'y vais demain midi, je mettrai à la limite le résultat ici


----------



## Srad57 (30 Octobre 2013)

Oui viens nous dire ce que cela a donné à l'apple store car toutes les astuces sont bonnes à prendre en ce moment !!


----------



## miko934 (30 Octobre 2013)

gatoune78 a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> J'ai le même souci sur l'autonomie de mon MBA mi-2013.
> J'ai remarqué que, durant l'utilisation, l'autonomie augmente :mouais:...
> ...



Humm..Je reste sceptique car si ton MB Air marchait bien sous ML avec une bonne autonomie, j'ai du mal a croire que Mavericks puisse soudainement reveler des pb materiel. Mais effectivement je suis aussi curieux de connaitre le diagnostique de Apple a ce sujet.

Pour info, j'ai limité aussi les notifications a deux trois appli seulement...mais cela ne fait rien du tout. Mon autonomie ne remonte pas pour autant.


----------



## gatoune78 (30 Octobre 2013)

miko934 a dit:


> Humm..Je reste sceptique car si ton MB Air marchait bien sous ML avec une bonne autonomie, j'ai du mal a croire que Mavericks puisse soudainement reveler des pb materiel. Mais effectivement je suis aussi curieux de connaitre le diagnostique de Apple a ce sujet.
> 
> Pour info, j'ai limité aussi les notifications a deux trois appli seulement...mais cela ne fait rien du tout. Mon autonomie ne remonte pas pour autant.



Je suis d'accord avec toi et très sceptique quant au problème matériel, mais je vais quand même y aller, au cas où.

L'arrêt de la plupart des notifications ne change rien chez moi

J'espère que Apple va faire une MAJ ou corriger ce problème


----------



## Lean Jinx (30 Octobre 2013)

Srad57 a dit:


> Quelqu'un d'autre a-t-il comme Bob désactivé les options de notification et remarqué suite à ça une augmentation de l'autonomie ?



De mon côté, la désactivation des notifications me fait bien gagner 30 min d'autonomie affichée, mais je suis encore loin du compte. 
Je pense donc qu'effectivement ça permet de conserver un peu de batterie, mais que le problème ne vient pas vraiment de là.


----------



## Srad57 (30 Octobre 2013)

Ok merci pour ton retour
ça veut donc dire qu'il n'y a pas que les notifications qui sont en cause.


----------



## gatoune78 (31 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai été dans un centre agréé Apple qui a pu tester ma batterie et mon chargeur qui sont en pleine forme !

Le problème ne vient donc pas de là...
Le gars, qui a eu beaucoup de personnes qui se sont plaintes de ce problème là, n'a pas encore eu de notifications officielles de la part d'Apple

Il m'a conseillé de recontacter AppleCare pour en savoir plus.

Si j'ai des nouvelles, je vous tiens au courant

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h19 ----------

AppleCare vient de me dire d'aller dans un iSwitch (j'étais allée dans un centre de réparation Apple mais apparement, c'est pas les mêmes droits), expliquer le souci et peut être que j'en aurai un autre...

Sachant que le dit iSwitch est à 1h de chez moi, je verrai bien si j'y vais, parce que, y aller et faire un pauvre test de batterie pour me dire que tout va bien, va m'énerver quelque peu

:hein:

Apparement, les ingénieurs travaillent sur des mises à jour


----------



## Lean Jinx (31 Octobre 2013)

OK merci pour ton retour !
C'est quand même incroyable que Apple arrive à "vendre" les mérites d'un OS qui a l'effet inverse sur certaines de ces machines...

Ceci dis, j'ai l'impression que ça n'est pas le cas de tout les utilisateurs de MacBook air... Mais bon, on est quand même nombreux.


----------



## Srad57 (31 Octobre 2013)

J ai quand même l impression qu ils se foutent un peu de toi à te renvoyer à droite et à gauche

N ayant que très récemment mon MBA, quand je compare ce SAV au SAV des iPhone c est le jour et la nuit. Pour les iPhone ils ne cherchent pas à comprendre le moindre soucis c est retour SAV et échange du produit ! Avec les MacBook ça à l air d être le parcours du combattant pour obtenir quelque chose.

Les 2 sont pourtant de la même marque.....


----------



## thierry37 (31 Octobre 2013)

ça fait vraiment peur tous vos retours.
Il n'y a aucun possesseur de Macbook Air, sur le forum, qui soit content de son Mavericks ?

Je comprends plus rien... tout le monde disait qu'on gagne en autonomie.
Sur MacG
Autonomie : les progrès de Mavericks sont bien réels
Mavericks peut vous faire gagner une heure d'autonomie
Sur Cult Of Mac
OS X Mavericks Will Improve Your Battery Life By As Much As 4 Hours | Cult of Mac
Chez Ars Technica
Surement ailleurs

Je n'ai pas encore installé sur mon SSD. Juste sur un disque externe.
Et il m'a bien semblé que l'autonomie était en hausse, affichée à 10h au moins.
Je redémarrerai sur Mavericks ce soir, pour voir.


----------



## gatoune78 (31 Octobre 2013)

thierry37 a dit:


> ça fait vraiment peur tous vos retours.
> Il n'y a aucun possesseur de Macbook Air, sur le forum, qui soit content de son Mavericks ?
> 
> Je comprends plus rien... tout le monde disait qu'on gagne en autonomie.
> ...



Je pense vraiment que ça dépend des personnes... On est pas beaucoup sur cette discussion à avoir ce problème, qui est pourtant très embettant !


----------



## NeoMac13 (31 Octobre 2013)

Mac user depuis 2009 et l'achat de mon MBP, je n'ai jamais rencontré de problèmes avec mon mac et les mises à jour. Je regrette d'avoir voulu dans un élan de générosité donner un coup de jeunesse à mon laptop en faisant la mise à jour maverick. Autonomie avant la mise à jour : 6h30, depuis la mise à jour 3h30, soit une durée divisée par deux.
Autant vous dire qu'en déplacement ce n'est plus possible....
On est loin des promesses de gain de batterie, je songe vraiment à downgrader pour espérer retrouver mon autonomie. Si quelqu'un a un lien pour un tuto explicite je suis preneur. En espérant que apple propose des solutions pour vous (votre cas est tout de même plus problématique que le mien car ma machine a 4 ans tout de même je ne suis pas à plaindre), je tenais à apporter mon témoignage pour montrer que ne sont pas seuls concernés les MBA.

Bonne soirée


----------



## Lean Jinx (31 Octobre 2013)

thierry37 a dit:


> ça fait vraiment peur tous vos retours.
> Il n'y a aucun possesseur de Macbook Air, sur le forum, qui soit content de son Mavericks ?
> 
> Je comprends plus rien... tout le monde disait qu'on gagne en autonomie.
> ...





Il faudrait aller faire un tour sur le topic des heureux propriétaires d'un macbook air, pour avoir leurs retours sur Maverick. J'ai l'impression qu'on est pas plus de 4 ou 5 personnes à avoir ce problème... Donc il faut voir !


----------



## jaco67 (31 Octobre 2013)

Je possède un MBA 13" 2013, et je suis aussi dans ce cas.
Je suis passé de 10h à 5h30 d'autonomie.

J'espère un correctif rapide de l'OS.


----------



## McRoger (1 Novembre 2013)

Idem MBA 2012 i7 SSD.

J'avais 7h et suis passé à 4H.

Je pensais aussi qu'il fallait vider la batterie pour qu'elle se calibre à nouveau, mais rien à faire, ça plafonne à 4-5h.

:-(


----------



## bilfixion (1 Novembre 2013)

je suis a 5h30 et 6h de wifi + itunes (mba 2012 66 cycle de charge)


----------



## argonaute29 (2 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir à tous,

Pour information, je possède un macbook air mid 2013, 1,7 ghz, 8go RAM et SSD 512 et j'ai également un problème d'autonomie suite à la mise en place de mavericks. En lecture video, je passe de 6h à 3 et idem pour la musique (temps divisé par 2). Seul la bureautique et le surf léger ont gardé une autonomie correct.

???


----------



## Lean Jinx (2 Novembre 2013)

Visiblement, c'est le cas de nombreuses personnes, j'ai trouvé ça : 

https://discussions.apple.com/message/23630204#23630204


----------



## takamaka (2 Novembre 2013)

Lean Jinx a dit:


> Visiblement, c'est le cas de nombreuses personnes, j'ai trouvé ça :
> 
> https://discussions.apple.com/message/23630204#23630204


On peut toujours espérer qu'Apple se penche sur la question, comme elle le fait sur Mail actuellement &#8230;


----------



## teix01 (2 Novembre 2013)

gatoune78 a dit:


> Je suis d'accord avec toi et très sceptique quant au problème matériel, mais je vais quand même y aller, au cas où.
> 
> L'arrêt de la plupart des notifications ne change rien chez moi
> 
> J'espère que Apple va faire une MAJ ou corriger ce problème



Exact espérons le.


----------



## panany (2 Novembre 2013)

bonjour ben j ai un mba 2012

je suis donc passé a mavericks

L estimation du temps restante est devenu complètement folle...

par exemple j avais 45 % de batterie et il me rester 1H30
il me reste maintenant 38% et 1h28 (pour la meme utilisation )

donc c est complètement faux 

de plus depuis le passage a maverick j ai remarquer quelques problème et ralentissement dans la navigation sur internet 

avez vous des solutions?


merci d avance


----------



## Mopiu (2 Novembre 2013)

Bien content de pas avoir fait la MaJ moi


----------



## Locke (2 Novembre 2013)

Et encore un énième message pour le même problème. Il va falloir attendre que Apple fasse un correctif parce que vous êtes très nombreux dans le cas de la batterie qui perd de son autonomie.


----------



## panany (2 Novembre 2013)

locked je ne me plain pas que ma batterie a baisser ou augmenter ... je dis simplement que l estimation est devenu complètement folle...
( je ne sais pas si ma batterie a augmenter ou baisser )

mais j aurai aimer savoir si l erreur d estimation était pour tout le monde? ou si ca venait d une mauvaise installation de maverick sur mon ordinateur ou quelque chose comme ca...


----------



## Locke (2 Novembre 2013)

C'est bien dans ce sens que je te réponds, mais le problème est que vous êtes très nombreux à avoir exactement le même problème et que ça fait encore un message de plus qui partira dans les oubliettes, vu que pour le moment il n'y a pas de solution.

Fais un tri dans les messages similaires, tu vas vite t'en apercevoir.





Bon, alors en avant pour fusionner les fils


----------



## Srad57 (2 Novembre 2013)

Je viens de faire une installation "propre" de Mavericks sur une clé USB 2.0 de 32GO, tout en restant chargé sur le secteur donc batterie chargée à fond.

Une fois Mavericks lancé à l'écran j'ai débranché la prise secteur et je tourne sous batterie. J'ai attendu quelques minutes que l'ordi ait le temps de faire le "calcul du temps restant". 

Et je constate à l'instant qu'il m'indique une autonomie de 12H55 !!!  

Je ne me souviens pas avoir eu plus de 12H d'autonomie sous ML ! Ce qui voudrait dire que l'heure supplémentaire promise par Apple pour Mavericks est bien là. 

Mais bon je ne crie pas victoire trop vite. Je vais continuer de surfer et je viendrais mettre mes résultats ici, je pense donner l'autonomie toutes les heures ce serait pas mal et ça donnerait une indication pour vous autres.

P.S. : Pire que ça je viens de me rendre compte qu'il indique maintenant 14H25 d'autonomie après avoir débranché la batterie depuis 15 mn. Alors là c'est sûr j'ai jamais eu 14H avec Moutain Lion, ni même 13H !!


----------



## gatoune78 (2 Novembre 2013)

Srad57 a dit:


> Je viens de faire une installation "propre" de Mavericks sur une clé USB 2.0 de 32GO, tout en restant chargé sur le secteur donc batterie chargée à fond.
> 
> Une fois Mavericks lancé à l'écran j'ai débranché la prise secteur et je tourne sous batterie. J'ai attendu quelques minutes que l'ordi ait le temps de faire le "calcul du temps restant".
> 
> ...



C'est clair que c'est génial ! Mais avec une installation sur clé USB... ça veut bien dire que tu dois toujours avoir la clé usb sur toi pour lancer ton mac non ?

En tout cas, c'est une bonne nouvelle bien que provisoire


----------



## Srad57 (2 Novembre 2013)

Alors j'ai fait cette installation sur clé USB car je n'avais pas envie de mettre à jour ML sur mon SSD avec tous les soucis de batterie dont j'ai entendu parler à plusieurs reprises sur le forum.

Pour faire mon test j'ai installé il y a quelques jours Mavericks sur un disque dur externe. Mais ça consomme surement pas mal de courant puisque ce disque dur est mécanique.

Donc j'ai décidé d'installer Mavericks sur une clé USB. C'est ce qui se rapproche le plus d'un disque SSD puisqu'aucun des 2 n'est mécanique.

Alors oui je dois avoir la clé usb sur moi, mais uniquement lorsque je veux utiliser Mavericks. Si j'utilise ML il suffit que je lance mon mac sans introduire de clé usb. La clé c'est pour faire les tests uniquement.


----------



## gatoune78 (2 Novembre 2013)

Bon, pour le test, je me suis dit "je vais réinstaller Mavericks"

Ce que j'ai fait
Et directement, j'ai vu 10h52 de batterie pour 80% de batterie ! Cool 
Et je voyais que Spotlight travaillait (Applications gourmandes en énergie)

J'ai branché mon chargeur 10 minutes et, au moment de l'enlever, 3h15 de batterie :mouais:
Et là, 10h20 (90% de batterie)...Mais elle fond à vue d'oeil !

C'est à ne plus rien y comprendre !

Vivement le correctif


----------



## Srad57 (2 Novembre 2013)

Je ferais un rapport complet plus tard avec le pourcentage et les heures d'autonomies restantes à chaque heure.

Mais je peux déjà dire qu'à ce moment précis (toujours avec Mavericks installé sur clé usb 2.0 dans le port usb de droite), c'est à dire à 19H45, je suis à 8H55 d'autonomie restantes, après avoir eu une autonomie de 19H09 à 19H00!! Oui j'ai bien dit 19H09 ! Je n'avais jamais vu ça.

Donc en même pas 1H je suis passé de 19H d'autonomie  à 9H d'autonomie 3/4 d'heure plus tard. Ce qui veut bien dire qu'en ce moment c'est un peu tout et n'importe quoi cette histoire d'autonomie restante.

Précision : je suis sur batterie depuis 17H ce qui va faire 3H dans quelques minutes et donc pour l'instant il me reste 8H55 d'autonomie. Et je n'utilise mon MBA que pour internet et parfois je ne fais rien dessus (car j'ai pas que ça à faire de rester devant pendant des heures)


----------



## takamaka (2 Novembre 2013)

MBA 11" late 2013 Core i7 - 8Go - SSD 256
Batterie chargée : base 100%.  Autonomie : 16H47
top, et puis &#8230; 15H17 base 99% !


----------



## jaco67 (2 Novembre 2013)

takamaka a dit:


> MBA 11" late 2013 Core i7 - 8Go - SSD 256
> Batterie chargée : base 100%.  Autonomie : 16H47
> top, et puis  15H17 base 99% !



Je suis dégouté...le mien affiche péniblement 6 heures!

Une question: êtes vous partis d'une clean install, ou d'une mise à jour?
Pour ma part, j'ai fait une mise à jour, mais je me demande si là n'est pas la raison.
Merci de vos retours.


----------



## Srad57 (2 Novembre 2013)

Comme dit plus haut j'ai fait une clean install sur une clé USB

Je ferais un retour plus détaillé demain puisque j'ai noté toutes les heures depuis ce soir à 17H le pourcentage restant et l'autonomie restante.

Ce que je peux dire c'est qu'à un moment donné l'autonomie affichée était de 19H09 au bout de 2H d'utilisation sur batterie. Je n'avais jamais vu un tel chiffre !!

A l'heure actuelle, à 23H, après 6H d'utilisation sur batterie (beaucoup d'internet et un tout petit peu de vidéo) il me dit qu'il me reste 53% de batterie et une autonomie estimée de 5H20.
Mais bon je ne vais pas tarder à aller me coucher. Je terminerais le test demain matin sinon il faudrait que je reste debout jusqu'à 4H du matin au moins !


----------



## thierry37 (3 Novembre 2013)

C'est marrant ce que tu dis, parce que j'ai constaté pareil en installant Mavericks sur mon disque externe. J'avais pas vu de perte mais plutôt un gain d'autonomie comme annoncé partout à la sortie de M. 
Trop bizarre. 

Reste une grosse question (et ton test va nous y répondre partiellement) :
L'autonomie "annoncée" est en baisse. Mais est ce que ce qui est annoncé et l'utilisation réelle sont bien liées ?
Genre si ça vous annonce 5h mais que vous bossez dessus pour 8h.


----------



## Tuncurry (3 Novembre 2013)

Srad57 a dit:


> Donc en même pas 1H je suis passé de 19H d'autonomie  à 9H d'autonomie 3/4 d'heure plus tard. Ce qui veut bien dire qu'en ce moment c'est un peu tout et n'importe quoi cette histoire d'autonomie restante.



Pareil pour moi sur mon McBook Air 11" 2013 sauf que c'est plutôt 9H00 puis d'un coup 3H30 puis 4H00 puis 3H25, etc. Pas eu le temps de vérifier vraiment en réel l'autonomie totale mais à l'utilisation en extérieur sans batterie, j'ai un gain évident par rapport au Mcbook de 2012 sous ML.


----------



## Srad57 (3 Novembre 2013)

Bon je vais vous faire un point de la situation ce matin à 12H.
Je rappelle les conditions dans lesquelles je fais mon test. 
MBA 2013 i7, 8GO ram, SSD 256GO - Mavericks installé en clean install sur clé USB 2.0 Sandisk de 32GO (je n'ai pas de clé USB 3.0 sous la main). Aucun logiciel installé après Mavericks. Il est donc propre de chez propre. La luminosité de l'écran était sur la moitié, wifi activé et le bluethoot aussi.
Je n'ai utilisé mon MBA que pour internet, un peu de streaming vidéo (30 mn à peine) et j'ai fait un téléchargement d'un fichier de 1GO.

A 12H voilà où j'en suis (lors de la 1ère heure hier j'ai noté souvent car l'autonomie bougeait énormément):

17H : débranché du courant batterie à pleine charge. Il m'indique autonomie de 12H55
17H05 : autonomie 13H25
17H07 : autonomie 13H55
17H10 : autonomie 14H05
17H15 : autonomie 14H25
17H25 : autonomie 14H45
17H30 : autonomie 15H05
17H35 : autonomie 15H25
17H45 : autonomie 14H25
18H00 : autonomie 17H40 ==à ce moment là il indiquait 95% de batterie restante
19H00 : autonomie 19H09  
20H00 : autonomie 10H25 == 88% de batterie restant
21H00 : autonomie 07H43 == 77% de batterie restant
22H00 : autonomie 05H30 == 68% de batterie restant
23H00 : autonomie 04H48 == 56% de batterie restant
23H30 : autonomie 04H53 == 50% de batterie restant

Là je suis allé me coucher et je l'ai mis en veille et il indiquait 50% restant. Je l'ai sorti de veille ce matin à 7H et il m'indiquait 46% de batterie restant.

07H00 : autonomie 04H26 == 46% de batterie restant
08H00 : autonomie 04H39 == 42% de batterie restant
09H00 : autonomie 03H16 == 34% de batterie restant
10H00 : autonomie 02H44 == 28% de batterie restant
11H00 : autonomie 02H08 == 19% de batterie restant
12H00 : autonomie 01H45 == 13% de batterie restant

Donc au total j'en suis à 11H30 d'autonomie avec principalement du surf, un tout petit peu de streaming vidéo et 1 téléchargement. L'ordi était aussi en mode repos car je n'ai pas surfé tout le temps. J'arrête là mon test et je remet l'ordi en charge. Il me reste 2H07 d'autonomie indiquée.
11H30 + 1H45 restant (indiqué) = 13H15 d'autonomie au total


----------



## takamaka (3 Novembre 2013)

Srad57 a dit:


> Donc au total j'en suis à 11H30 d'autonomie avec principalement du surf, un tout petit peu de streaming vidéo et 1 téléchargement. L'ordi était aussi en mode repos car je n'ai pas surfé tout le temps. J'arrête là mon test et je remet l'ordi en charge. Il me reste 2H07 d'autonomie indiquée.
> 11H30 + 1H45 restant (indiqué) = 13H15 d'autonomie au total



Merci d'avoir veiller si longtemps pour nous livrer ce post


----------



## thierry37 (3 Novembre 2013)

Maintenant faudrait avoir le même test avec un MBA, Mavericks sur le SSD interne.
Pour voir si l'affichage de 6h d'autonomie à 100%, donne finalement 10h d'utilisation web, bureautique.


----------



## Sly54 (3 Novembre 2013)

Srad57 a dit:


> 11H30 + 1H45 restant (indiqué) = 13H15 d'autonomie au total


Si je résume : l'autonomie est bonne, voire excellente, mais l'affichage de l'autonomie est très fantaisiste !!


----------



## Lean Jinx (3 Novembre 2013)

Salut, ok et merci pour ton retour, je vais faire le même genre de test ce soir, mais avec Mavericks installé sur mon SSD. Je vais essayé d'avoir le même types de pratique que toi.
Je dois travailler sur ma thèse cette nuit, donc voilà les conditions d'utilisations que je vais mettre en place : 

- Traitement de texte (pages)
- internet WiFi 
- Bluetooth activé 
- Écran avec luminosité à moitié. 

On verra combien de temps je tiens !!!
Si je ne finis pas la batterie, je reviendrais vers vous demain pour la fin du test !

Edit : 

Je rappel que jusqu'à maintenant mon MacBook air affichait des 6 ou 7h d'autonomie et tombait très rapidement à des estimations de l'ordre du 3 ou 4h d'autonomie.


----------



## cybermac (3 Novembre 2013)

C'est exactement ça que j'ai constaté moi aussi, Syl54.
Excellente autonomie, bien mieux qu'avant; mais l'affichage d'autonomie raconte n'importe quoi...


----------



## Srad57 (3 Novembre 2013)

Oui je trouve que l'affichage de l'autonomie est trop fantaisiste pour qu'on puisse d'y fier.
Par exemple hier soir ça m'affichait plus de 19H d'autonomie et 1H plus tard c'est retombé à 10H. Ce n'est pas normal d'avoir un écart d'estimation d'autonomie de 9H en l'espace d'une heure. Mais même si ça reste juste un affichage, ML ne m'avait jamais affiché une autonomie de 19H.

Je pense que le fait d'avoir eu cette clé usb branchée sur le port usb (avec osx mavericks dessus) a fait que j'ai consommé un peu plus de courant. Sans la clé l'autonomie est surement encore un peu meilleure.

Je suis impatient de voir le retour de notre ami qui va faire le test directement avec le SSD interne. Lors de la 1ère heure de test essaye de faire plusieurs relevés comme moi pour voir si chez toi aussi l'autonomie bouge autant.


----------



## teix01 (3 Novembre 2013)

Merci pour ton retour Srad


----------



## Lean Jinx (4 Novembre 2013)

*Journal intime dune batterie de MacBook air mid-2013, 13 pouces sous Maverick. 
*

Condition dutilisation du MacBook air : 

Wifi
Santé de la batterie daprès daprès Coconuts : 100%
Safari ouvert (4 onglets ouverts, consultés de temps en temps)
Traitement de texte Pages très utilisé 
Bluetooth activité pour Magic Mouse. 
Rétroéclairage du clavier désactivé 
Luminosité réglée à la moitié 


Conditions des relevés :


 jai fait des relevés régulièrement pour essayer dévaluer les fluctuations de lestimation et la durée totale de la batterie. Les premiers chiffres correspondent à lheure du relevé, les deuxièmes à lestimation du temps restant sur la batterie, le troisième au pourcentage restant affiché au moment du relevé !  

19h : 6h23 : 100 %
19h10 : 7h50 : 100%
19h20 : 13h50 : 100%
19h30 : 12h30 : 100 %
19h40 : 12h49 : 100%
19h50 : 13h18 : 99%
20h : 6h32 : 97%

Le bilan de la première heure montre une fluctuation assez curieuse. Ca monte et ça descend malgré un usage constant de lapplication Page, et en fond de SAFARI ! À linverse, pendant presque 40min le Mac a affiché 100% de batterie et même pas dix minutes en perds 3. Par rapport à Srad57, ma batterie semble moins optimiste, néanmoins jutilise activement lordinateur, avec je le rappelle, le Bluetooth activé. 

20h15 : 9h10 : 94% 
20h30 : 10h47 : 93%
20h45 : 10h20 : 90%
21h : 10h16 : 88%

Bilan de la deuxième heure, cest toujours très fluctuant, mais ça se rapproche dune estimation tournant autour des 9/10h. Cest linverse qui se passe comparé à la première heure. Alors que lestimation de temps est plutôt stable, le pourcentage fonds de presque 10% en une heure, alors quil sest maintenu de 100 à 97% la première.

21h15 : 9h39 : 86%
21h30 : 8h45 : 84%
21h45 : 8h59 : 81% 
22h :  7h20 : 77%

Bon, le suspense au bout de cette troisième heure reste entier, jai encore du mal à comprendre comment fonctionnent les estimations de temps restant En tout cas, en trois heures, on a pour le moment une perte de 23% de la batterie. Si ça se maintient, cest très honorable, néanmoins jai limpression que le calcul est largement faussé par la première heure. En tout cas je suis 10% en dessous de Srad77 au bout de trois heures . 


22h15 : 8h20 : 75%
22h30 : 8h51 : 74% (jai fais une petite pause tisane, sans utiliser le MacBook, ceci explique cela !)
22h45 : 7h50 : 71%
23h : 7h09 : 68%

23h30 : 6h00 : 63%
00h : 3h14 : 58% !!!!!!!  

00h30 : 5:57 : 52%

Pause ordinateur en veille pendant 30 minutes

01h00 :  4h30 : 52% toujours, pas de perte de pourcentage durant la veille de lordinateur, mais lestimation elle baisse de plus dune heure à laffichage.
01h30 : 4h22 : 45%
02h : 4h06 : 40 %

02h30 : 3h00 : 33%  


Voilà, je reprendrais demain ! En gros pour le moment, en traitement de texte + wifi + Bluetooth mon ordinateur aura tenu 7h en perdant 70% de sa batterie. En sachant que je suis resté largement devant et que je ne lui ai pas donné de gros temps de répit. 
Je vais essayer de voir demain comment il tient les 30% restant. 
Pour le moment on peut presque dire que 10% = 1 heure de batterie pour lusage que jen aie eu. 
En tout cas lestimation est complètement folle, pour un usage pourtant constant elle affiche des heures dont on ne peut pas se fier ! Jencourage tous les pessimistes à faire ce genre de test pour en savoir un peu plus Je ne suis pas encore arrivé au bout, mais si la batterie tient 10h pour lusage que jai eu de lordinateur, ça me semble honorable, non ? ( Même si je suis loin des 15h annoncés par certains sites) 

Vous en pensez quoi ?!


----------



## Srad57 (4 Novembre 2013)

Très bon test. Attendons la suite pour avoir l autonomie totale
Bizarre cette différence notamment quand chez moi il indiquait une autonomie de 14h, puis 15, et même jusque 19h
J ai pas fait de traitement de texte mais c est pas Ben gourmand en ressource ça.
Sinon j avais l éclairage du clavier allumé


----------



## Lean Jinx (4 Novembre 2013)

Oui... Je ne sais pas trop quoi en penser, car j'ai vraiment le sentiment que si j'avais fait du net et de la vidéo en streaming comme toi, je ne pense pas que j'aurais pas tenu autant...


----------



## thierry37 (4 Novembre 2013)

Lean, tu as un MBA 2013 avec i5 ou i7 ?
(sur ton profil je vois que le MBPro avec Lion...)


----------



## Lean Jinx (4 Novembre 2013)

Bon alors, le MacBook en deux heures d'utilisations internet ce matin, a perdu 20% de batterie. Il me reste actuellement 10% de batterie et 1h10 restant. 

Ça confirme donc que pour usage relativement léger, mon MacBook air sous mavericks tient environs 10h, soit une heure pour 10% de batterie.  
C'est très correct quand même, même si je ne me retrouve pas dans les tests notamment faits par macg et qui annoncent des performances quand même supérieures pour une utilisation de type bureautique. 

Résultat : je sais pas quoi en penser 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h39 ----------

MacBook air 2013 i5 ^^
Je dois mettre mon profil à jour !


----------



## thierry37 (4 Novembre 2013)

Lean Jinx a dit:


> MacBook air 2013 i5 ^^
> !


Et Srad est avec un i7...

Bon, il lui reste plus qu'à nous installer son Mavericks sur le SSD et refaire les test.

C'est pas possible qu'il consomme moins sur clé USB.


Il y a aussi une possible différence, car il était sur une clean install, avec rien d'autre.

Lean Jinx,
tu as pas un dropbox qui tourne en fond? ou un relevé de mail ?
ou autre chose ?

On aurait pu espérer que ton i5 tienne plus que son i7.
Surtout s'il a regardé une vidéo en streaming.

Comment c'est trop la galère de faire des tests consistents. Je plains MacG et autres sites Macs.


----------



## Lean Jinx (4 Novembre 2013)

Non, rien, pas de dropbox et pas de mail : /


----------



## Srad57 (4 Novembre 2013)

thierry37 a dit:


> Et Srad est avec un i7...
> 
> Bon, il lui reste plus qu'à nous installer son Mavericks sur le SSD et refaire les test.
> 
> ...



Je sais pas mais une clé USB ça doit pas consommer grand chose.

Oui un jour je mettrais mavericks sur mon ssd. Mais c est pas pour tout de suite. Pas le temps en ce moment le boulot à repris. Comme je veux faire une Clean install ça va me prendre du tels pour tout ré installer. Et puis j ai envie d attendre une mise à jour de l osx


----------



## Lean Jinx (4 Novembre 2013)

Srad, sous lion, tu es comment au niveau autonomie ?


----------



## Snoopy06000 (4 Novembre 2013)

Tout juste acquéreur d'un Macbook air la semaine dernière, je viens apporter ma pierre à l'édifice. Soucieux d'installer avant de débuter sur ce nouveau Mac, Mavericks, j'ai constaté que ma batterie n'était pas du tout au niveau de la performance attendue.Avec une charge à 96% j'ai une estimation de 9H. Sachant qu'avant de mettre sur secteur le Mac aujourd'hui, j'avais une charge de 4h  pour 50%. 

Me conseillez-vous d'attendre une prochaine mise à jour sachant que mon Macbook à moins d'une semaine. Sinon rien à signaler du côté de sa finition


----------



## Lean Jinx (4 Novembre 2013)

Pour le même ordre de pourcentage, j'avais le même type d'estimation. 
Finalement mon MacBook air a tenu pile-poil 10h, jusqu'à extinction de l'écran.


----------



## thierry37 (4 Novembre 2013)

Salut Snoopy,
Bienvenu dans notre monde _merveilleux_. :love:
en fait, si tu lis un peu les précédentes pages, tu vas voir que l'autonomie affichée sous Mavericks, n'est pas très sûre.
Faudra voir à l'usage si tu as une autonomie correcte sur le tien.

En fait, faut aussi avouer qu'on est tous en train de ronchonner, de tester, mais au final on peut pas faire grand chose. Faudra attendre qu'Apple sorte la 10.9.1 si ça doit se régler.
Pour les uns comme moi ou Srad, on peut encore rester sur ML. (Ce que je fais, vu que j'ai rien qui me pousse absolument à vouloir Mavericks)
Les autres qui reçoivent leur nouveau MBA, z'avez juste à prendre votre mal en patience, vu qu'il arrive avec Mavericks dessus.

Bon, en même temps, j'ai pas encore lu quelqu'un qui se plaint d'avoir 3h au lieu de 10h d'utilisation, en ayant mis Mavericks sur son MBA.


----------



## Snoopy06000 (4 Novembre 2013)

Salut Thierry 37. Le monde du Mac je le connais déjà pas mal avec une arrivée en 2008 mais là je redécouvre les joies d'un nouveau mac . Oui apparemment les indications ne sont pas fiables et je pense que ma batterie ne souffre d'aucun problème en particulier. Faudra juste voir et attendre une prochaine mise à jour pour que tout rentre dans l'ordre.

J'attends tout de même de voir avec une première calibrage que je ferai cette semaine.


----------



## panany (4 Novembre 2013)

en général apple met longtemps avant de corriger des problèmes comme ca? les règles t il?


----------



## thierry37 (4 Novembre 2013)

Snooppy, je parlais de notre monde merveilleux du MacBook Air. Évidemment. &#128522; &#10084;&#65039; 

Avec les nouvelles batteries (depuis quelques années?) Apple ne parle plus du calibrage nécessaire à l'arrivée. J'ai lu que c'était fait en usine. 
A retrouver sur les pages support chez Apple.


----------



## myos77 (4 Novembre 2013)

A peu près dans la même moïse que toutes les personnes sur le topic, et acquéreurs de surcroît de cette merveilleuse machine. J'ai effectué un recalibrage, depuis les estimations sont moins fluctuantes, je dépasse dorénavant les 10h à plus de 90% d'autonomie restante. 

Malheureusement, le problème persiste, à utilisation identique depuis maintenant un bon mois, Mavericks tient environ 5% pour 30 min, soit 10% = 1h, alors que Mountain lion tenait 1h pour 8%. 

Installation par mise à jour, mail et notification désactivé, iCloud intégralement activé.


----------



## Srad57 (4 Novembre 2013)

Lean Jinx a dit:


> Srad, sous lion, tu es comment au niveau autonomie ?



Je viens de débrancher le courant à 20H. Je vous dis ce que ça donne juste avant de me coucher


----------



## Lean Jinx (4 Novembre 2013)

Srad57 a dit:


> Je viens de débrancher le courant à 20H. Je vous dis ce que ça donne juste avant de me coucher



hahaha les testeurs fous !


----------



## Snoopy06000 (4 Novembre 2013)

thierry37 a dit:


> Snooppy, je parlais de notre monde merveilleux du MacBook Air. Évidemment. &#128522; &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> Avec les nouvelles batteries (depuis quelques années?) Apple ne parle plus du calibrage nécessaire à l'arrivée. J'ai lu que c'était fait en usine.
> A retrouver sur les pages support chez Apple.




 merci bien pour le message de bienvenu. 
D'accord pour la batterie alors je ferais ma "tournée" tous les mois


----------



## thierry37 (4 Novembre 2013)

Lean Jinx a dit:


> hahaha les testeurs fous !



Allez, un de plus pour les prochaines 12h d'utilisation sous Mavericks.
Vu qu'on a tous des utilisations bien différentes, autant voir ce que ça donne chez moi, pour ce que je fais. (du web, blog, albums, bureautique et classement de photos)

(mais justement, je ne l'utilise pas des heures par jour, donc on se retrouvera dans 3-4 jours pour ma conclusion. )

Comme Srad, installation sur clé USB (3 chez moi). ça rame un peu, mais je crois que Spotlight indexe encore.

Tiens, vous avez pensé à regarder dans le Moniteur d'activités ?
Sur Mavericks, il donne de superbes infos sur la conso et les Apps gourmandes.
Clairement, Spotlight a bouffé un max chez moi.

D'ailleurs, c'est ce que j'utiliserai pour faire mes ptits relevés. Ce sera plus rapide avec des copies d'écran.


----------



## Srad57 (4 Novembre 2013)

Moi j'avais attendu que Spotlight ait fini avant de débrancher. Sinon les calculs sont faussés tellement il est gourmand !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h34 ----------

A la demande générale je refais le test sous Mountain Lion.

Débranché le courant à 20H ce soir
20H10 = 13H02 d'autonomie et 100% de batterie
20H30 = 12H17 et toujours 100%
20H45 = 11H55 et 99%
21H00 = 10H30 et 96%
21H15 = 11H31 et 94%
21H30 = 12H41 et 92%
22H00 = 16H56 et 89%
22H30 = 11H26 et 84%
23H00 = 08H36 et 76%

Je vais mettre l'ordi en veille et je continue le reste demain. Bonne nuit à tous


----------



## Lean Jinx (5 Novembre 2013)

Thierry : je voulais faire la même chose, le problème c'est que le compteur prend en compte dans le comptage des heures passées sur la batterie, également les heures ou l'ordinateur est en veille. Du coup, c'est peu indicatif, mais effectivement ça peut être intéressant pour détecter quelles sont les applications gourmandes !


----------



## thierry37 (5 Novembre 2013)

Très bonne remarque.
Mon idée tombe à l'eau. Ce matin, je le sors de veille : 12h de temps sur batterie.
ça peut marcher que si je fais une copie d'écran avant de mettre en veille, et en sortie de veille.
Bon, bah je vais faire manuellement comme vous.

Une petite idée, pour la présentation des résultats : 
au lieu de mettre l'heure de votre relevé, peut être qu'on pourrait mettre le temps d'utilisation depuis le début.
Là ça permettrait de facilement comparer de l'un à l'autre.
(sinon entre mon relevé à 13h30 pour 80% et le relevé de Srad à 20h pour 75%, etc.. on n'est pas sorti. 

Ou alors, on pourra faire un joli tableau récapitulatif à la fin des 3-4 tests (ML / M et SSD / USB)
(qui fera une belle news pour macg...)


----------



## fetafeta (5 Novembre 2013)

Salut à tous, je suis le topic depuis le début et je vais aussi faire des temps.
J'ai un MBP mi 2009 sous Lion que j'ai passé sous Mavericks, et j'ai eu une désagréable surprise :
100 % et 3.39 de batterie ...
L'ennui c'est que je le prends pour la fac, et j'ai réglé comme suit :
-> Pas de WIFI / Bluetooth 
-> Seulement "Pages" [09] ouvert
-> Luminosité au plus faible
-> Pas de rétroéclairage.
Avant je tenais 8h sans trop de difficulté, là j'ai 6h de cours de rang et impossible de tenir.
Dans le Mac App Store le 1er RDV est Vendredi prochain, je vais donc contribuer et poster mes temps, et Thierry 37 je suivrai tes conseils


----------



## Srad57 (5 Novembre 2013)

Je continue donc mon test j'avais 1H entre midi à tuer !! 

Débranché du courant hier soir à 20H 
20H10 = 13H02 d'autonomie et 100% de batterie
20H30 = 12H17 et toujours 100%
20H45 = 11H55 et 99%
21H00 = 10H30 et 96%
21H15 = 11H31 et 94%
21H30 = 12H41 et 92%
22H00 = 16H56 et 89%
22H30 = 11H26 et 84%
23H00 = 08H36 et 76%

Mise en veille à 23H

Sortie de veille ce jour à 12H00 il me donne 9H06 d'autonomie et 72% (j'ai donc perdu 4% en veille cette nuit et ce matin)
13H00 = 10H04 et 67%

Remise en veille à 13H. Je termine ce soir le test et je mettrais les résultats définitifs depuis hier soir à 20H


----------



## Srad57 (5 Novembre 2013)

Bon alors suite de l'aventure mais je ne vais pas encore pouvoir terminer mon test ce soir. Je l'arrête à 23H et je continue demain car là je suis crevé.

Je rappelle que j'ai commencé le test hier sous ML sur le SSD soir à 20H avec batterie chargée à 100% 
20H00 = début du test batterie chargée à 100%
20H10 = 13H02 d'autonomie et 100% de batterie
20H30 = 12H17 et toujours 100%
20H45 = 11H55 et 99%
21H00 = 10H30 et 96%
21H15 = 11H31 et 94%
21H30 = 12H41 et 92%
22H00 = 16H56 et 89%
22H30 = 11H26 et 84%
23H00 = 08H36 et 76%

Mise en veille à 23H

Sortie de veille ce jour à 12H00 il me donne 9H06 d'autonomie et 72% (j'ai donc perdu 4% en veille cette nuit et ce matin)
13H00 = 10H04 et 67%

Remise en veille à 13H. 

Sortie de veille à 18H00 il me donne 10H07 d'autonomie et 63% de batterie (j'ai donc perdu 4% entre 13H et 18H)

18H00 = 10H07 et 63%
18H30 = 09H09 et 59%
19H00 = 07H10 et 54%
20H00 = 04H57 et 47%
20H30 = 07H25 et 44%
21H00 = 06H54 et 41%
22H00 = 04H21 et 33%
23H00 = 03H07 et 24%

Je mets donc en veille à 23H et je continuerai demain. Pour l'instant j'ai donc une autonomie de 3H pour hier soir + 1H entre midi + 5H ce soir soit 9H effectifs pour l'instant et l'ordi m'indique qu'il me reste 3H théorique ce qui pourrait faire 12H maximum.

Vous remarquerez parfois les grosses fluctuations, notamment entre 20H et 20H30 ce soir !!

Bon allez à demain les amis


----------



## Srad57 (6 Novembre 2013)

Fin du test à l'instant à midi. Voilà le résultat final :

J'ai  commencé le test avant hier soir sous ML sur le SSD  avec batterie chargée à 100% 

Le 4.11.2013 
20H00 = début du test batterie chargée à 100%
20H10 = 13H02 d'autonomie et 100% de batterie
20H30 = 12H17 et toujours 100%
20H45 = 11H55 et 99%
21H00 = 10H30 et 96%
21H15 = 11H31 et 94%
21H30 = 12H41 et 92%
22H00 = 16H56 et 89%
22H30 = 11H26 et 84%
23H00 = 08H36 et 76%

Mise en veille à 23H

Sortie de veille hier 5.11.2013 à 12H00 il me donne 9H06 d'autonomie et 72% (j'ai donc perdu 4% en veille durant la nuit)
13H00 = 10H04 et 67%

Remise en veille à 13H. 

Sortie de veille à 18H00 il me donne 10H07 d'autonomie et 63% de batterie (j'ai donc perdu 4% entre 13H et 18H)

18H00 = 10H07 et 63%
18H30 = 09H09 et 59%
19H00 = 07H10 et 54%
20H00 = 04H57 et 47%
20H30 = 07H25 et 44%
21H00 = 06H54 et 41%
22H00 = 04H21 et 33%
23H00 = 03H07 et 24%

Remise en veille hier soir à 23H.
Vous remarquerez parfois les grosses fluctuations, notamment entre 20H et 20H30  !!

Aujourd'hui 6.11.2013
Sortie de veille à 11H00 = 02H31 d'autonomie et 15% de batterie donc perdu 9% cette nuit
11H30 = 01H47 et 11%
12H00 = 00H58 et 8% (là il affiche à l'écran qu'il fonctionne sur la réserve d'énergie)

J'arrête donc là le test à 12H car je n'ai pas envie de vider complètement la batterie.

Sur les 3 jours j'ai donc utilisé le MBA durant 10H effectifs avec ML sur le SSD interne et il me reste 1H d'après l'estimation mais je pense que c'est moins.

Sinon 15 mn après avoir branché le chargeur je suis passé de 8% de batterie à 24%. Je trouve la charge très rapide non ? C'est pas un peu trop rapide ? Et au bout de 30 mn de charge à 12H30  je suis à 40% de charge. Je trouve que c'est vraiment très (trop ?) rapide. Vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## Lean Jinx (6 Novembre 2013)

Non c'est normal je crois pour la rapidité.

Merci beaucoup pour ce second test en tout cas


----------



## inoga (6 Novembre 2013)

La charge complète c'est 90min il me semble.

Sinon ça semble bien un problème de fluctuation de l'information délivrée par l'os, la batterie tient toujours aussi bien d'après vos constations. Plus de peur que de mal, sauf que niveau prévision c'est pas terrible. Ils vont bien publier un correctif, j'imagine.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h09 ----------

vu sur harware.fr :


----------



## Srad57 (7 Novembre 2013)

Bon j ai maintenant envie de m amuser à essayer Linux sur mon MBA

Savez vous si c est facile à installer et surtout si on peut l installer sur une clé USB ?

Merci pour vos réponses pour ceux qui savent


----------



## inoga (8 Novembre 2013)

MBA11-i7-2013

sous ML j'ai 10h d'annoncé.
sous Mav j'ai 5h30 d'annoncé !!!
Du coup j'ai refait une clean install de ML et je resterai sur ML jusqu'à ce que Maveriks soit opérationnel.


----------



## Lean Jinx (8 Novembre 2013)

Merci ! On attends ton retour avec impatience !


----------



## inoga (9 Novembre 2013)

J'attend quelques cycles de décharge/charge pour poster mon ressenti. Mais je reste sous ML donc ça n'a pas beaucoup d'intérêt.


----------



## Lean Jinx (9 Novembre 2013)

ah mince, j'avais mal regardé ton message,


----------



## louis.chene (15 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour tout le monde.

J'ai moi aussi fait l'acquisition de cette "merveilleuse machine" en Juin dernier (il y donc seulement 5 mois).

Sous Lion mon autonomie était en ligne avec ce qui a été annoncé au lancement et j'ai comme vous tous constaté une chute drastique de l'autonomie avec Maverick. 

Je suis donc aller sur les forums et j'ai cru comprendre que l'indicateur batterie n'en faisait qu'à sa tête. J'ai donc installé un petit chrono sur mon mac que j'ai allumé au début de chaque utilisation. Et la pas de surprise mon Macbook tient désormais un peu près 03H30 en utilisation web avec Chrome et luminosité à 50% (Chrome étant la seule application gourmande selon le gestionnaire d'energie) !!! Afin de switché les commentaires probable du conseiller de l'Apple Store je vais également faire le test en utilisant Safari.

Comme je l'ai dit plus haut je compte aller à l'apple store ce weekend pour avoir des explications. J'ai acheté ce mac ( au prix fort ) pour ces qualités d'autonomies et je ne compte pas laisser ça comme ça. Si il le faut je vais demander le remplacement, est ce quelqu'un à essayé parce que l'a on est quand même un poil dans la publicité mensongère / vice caché...

Je vous tient au courant


----------



## thierry37 (15 Novembre 2013)

Si tu ne tiens que 3h30 en utilisation web, il y a un gros problème. 
Avant l'Apple store, essaie une réinstallation complète avec sauvegarde avant. 
Histoire que le gars te disent pas "faites une réinstallation et revenez demain"

Ou alors tu lui dis que tu as déjà fait. Pour couper. 

Mais si tu avais pas de problème sous Ml, y'a de fortes chance que la batterie n'ait aucun problème....

Ici, certains ont un affichage de faible autonomie mais tiennent quand même 11h.


----------



## louis.chene (15 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir,

Merci de votre réponse très rapide  

Comment peut on faire une réinstallation sans clé usb de réinstallation ? 

Cordialement


----------



## jaco67 (16 Novembre 2013)

Je vais egalement faire une clean install sur mon MBA 2013, qui ne tient plus que 6 heures.
Et ce matin, surprise! Alors qu'il restait 50% de charge hier soir, ce matin la batterie est vide au point qu'il ne démarre plus, et me signale la baterie vide.

Donc je le recharge a fond, un petit coup de time machine, et je fais une nouvelle installation, mais j'avais réalisé une clé usb avec Maverick.


----------



## Snoopy06000 (16 Novembre 2013)

Pour information avec mon macbook air 2013, acheté y'a deux semaines, il tient entre 9 et 10 heures (d'après les informations de l'ordi).


----------



## thierry37 (16 Novembre 2013)

Il ne faut pas se fier à ce que dit l'ordi. C'est recalculé en permanence. 
Je fais du web, il m'affiche 15h. Un peu plus tard je télécharge et je fais une vidéo, je vais tomber à 4h affichées. 

Il faut voir si ça tient en utilisation. 

Louis, vous pouvez regarder le très bon utilitaire DiskMaker par un français, Guillaume Gete. Pour faire votre clé USB de démarrage et installation. 

Sinon, démarrée en appuyant Alt et vous aurez le choix de démarrer sur la partition de restauration.


----------



## euclide (17 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Hier, j'ai fait un clean install et j'ai remarqué quelque chose d'intéressant.

Depuis Mavericks, j'avais aussi une perte importante de l'autonomie de la batterie de mon MBP 13". Après la réinstallation (Lion), le problème semblait résolu, j'étais rassuré. Je fais ensuite la mise à jour avec Mavericks et tout va bien...

Je commence à réinstaller mes logiciels... et quand j'ai mis Aperture, le problème est revenu ! J'ai enlevé Aperture et tout semble refonctionner normalement. Bizarre !


----------



## thierry37 (22 Novembre 2013)

Au final j'ai pas pu finaliser mon test de Mavericks sur USB3 et MBA i5...

Je l'utilise trop peu comparé à vous autres, il me faut plusieurs jours pour arriver à bout de la batterie, alors c'est trop galère à suivre. (genre je l'utilise 20min par ci, 30min par là).

Et surtout, trop risqué de le bouger tout le temps, avec la clé USB qui dépasse sur le coté.


----------



## Benjamin875 (23 Novembre 2013)

J'ai plutôt l'impression qu'après la clean instal de Maverick que m'a fait un geniune, mon MBA explose des recors d'autonomie !
Je tiens facilement 14H dans des conditions de traitement de texte.


----------



## bilfixion (23 Novembre 2013)

moi j'ai finalisé mon test :
macbook air mid 2012
100 cycles de charge

mon mba a tenu 5h en utilisation : navigation safari, video de 2h  (flash plugin), video sur l'ordo, skype, mail, pages, ...


----------



## teix01 (24 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir à tous,

Donc si je comprends bien, d'après vos retours, il serait préférable d'effectuer une clean install avant d'installer Mavericks pour régler ce pb d'autonomie sur MBA 2013 ?


----------



## teix01 (30 Novembre 2013)

J'ai effectué un clean install, installer mavericks, j'allume, 99 % de batterie pour 3h20 de batterie... Dégoûté...


----------



## Lean Jinx (30 Novembre 2013)

Attends quelque temps ! l'indexation du spotlight peut prendre du temps et consomme beaucoup de batteries, ça devrait évoluer ! 
Tiens-nous au courant !


----------



## teix01 (30 Novembre 2013)

Alors effectivement bonne surprise, je l'utilise depuis ce matin, il m'indique 55% de batterie (wifi activé, luminosité 1/4) pour 6h40 de batterie. 
Mias très fluctuant, je suis 10 mn après à 52% pour 4h52.


----------



## Franck59494 (19 Décembre 2013)

J'ai le même souci que vous avec un Macboook Air 2013, clean install.
J'ai quand même l'impression qu'il affiche n'importe quoi Mavericks... il change toutes les 5 minutes le temps restant alors que le % ne change pas...


----------



## thierry37 (19 Décembre 2013)

Il change tout le temps, parce qu'il recalcule tout le temps.
ça doit être surement lié à AppNap et autre optimisations de Mavericks.
Si le truc qui consommait un peu, est passé derrière, hop il consomme moins, et direct tu as un bon d'autnomie affichée.
Tu recliques la fenêtre en premier plan, et bing, tu perds en autonomie 2 minutes plus tard.


----------



## Pierpo (19 Décembre 2013)

Alors pour info j'ai eu ce problème pendant quelques jours ... (12h d'autonomie à 6h, je crois que la chute était réelle et pas seulement dans l'estimation)
Dans le moniteur système, rien qui consommait ... Batterie en bon état ...
Problème assez inexplicable.

Eh bien j'ai *désinstallé Google Drive et DropBox*, et tout va beaucoup mieux désormais !
J'ai actuellement bien mes 12h estimées.

Voilà, j'espère que ça pourra en aider certains.
(évidemment ça ne règle pas le problème de ceux qui ont fait une clean install et pour qui ça ne marche toujours pas !)


----------



## Franck59494 (19 Décembre 2013)

J'ai Dropbox en effet, il ne fait pas partie des logiciels "gourmands"...
Le Macbook Air a 3 mois, donc autant dire que la batterie est nickel.
Je pense qu'il ne faut pas se fier au temps annoncé par le Mac, il faut se faire sa propre idée lors de l'utilisation mais ce n'est pas évident, je ne travaille jamais 10 de suite sur mon ordinateur...


----------



## thierry37 (19 Décembre 2013)

Franck59494 a dit:


> Je pense qu'il ne faut pas se fier au temps annoncé par le Mac,* il faut se faire sa propre idée lors de l'utilisation* mais ce n'est pas évident, je ne travaille jamais 10 de suite sur mon ordinateur...



+1000 !!
Pensez à relire les pages précédentes, avant de sauter sur le sujet.
On a déjà répété un max, que ce qui compte c'est le temps effectif d'utilisation.


Sans devoir bosser dessus 10h, il suffit de se mettre une App chronomètre sur le macbook. (quand il passe en veille, le chrono s'arrête)

Après 4 ou 5 jours d'utilisation, on arrive dans les 10% et on voit combien de temps on a tenu au total.


----------



## teix01 (19 Décembre 2013)

Revenant sur mon post de début décembre mon MBA affiche de nouveau une autonomie tout à fait honorable. A 42% (wifi activité, luminosité quasi au milieu) j'ai 4h40. Après le clean install il m'aura fallu 2 ou 3 jours pour que l'affichage du temps de batterie se stabilise.


----------



## Franck59494 (19 Décembre 2013)

thierry37 a dit:


> Sans devoir bosser dessus 10h, il suffit de se mettre une App chronomètre sur le macbook. (quand il passe en veille, le chrono s'arrête)



Ca m'intéresse, quelle est le nom de cette application ?
Merci.


----------



## thierry37 (20 Décembre 2013)

J'avais cherché un truc bien complet, mais finalement j'ai pris le premier gratuit et joli.
Timer for Mac | Apimac

Au moins, il a l'avantage de stoper quand le mac se met en veille.
Et aussi, il peut sonner à intervalle régulier (genre toutes les heures), pour que je relève l'autonomie affichée et le pourcentage batterie restante. Pratique.

J'en n'ai pas essayé d'autres, peut être qu'il y a mieux. C'est le premier sur lequel je suis tombé


----------



## Franck59494 (20 Décembre 2013)

Merci, je vais tester.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (22 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai un MacBook air 2013 depuis peu et je remarque la même chose que vous le temps restant indiqué est assez aléatoire je passe de 4 heures à 7 heures en 10 minutes...

Je vais tenter une clean installe je verrais bien si cela change quelque chose...


----------



## Franck59494 (22 Décembre 2013)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un MacBook air 2013 depuis peu et je remarque la même chose que vous le temps restant indiqué est assez aléatoire je passe de 4 heures à 7 heures en 10 minutes...
> 
> Je vais tenter une clean installe je verrais bien si cela change quelque chose...



Je te conseille une clean install même si au final, çà ne changera rien au niveau du calcul du temps restant.


----------



## Srad57 (23 Décembre 2013)

Hello les amis

Vous en êtes encore à tester vos autonomies avec Mavericks ?

J'ai fait ces tests depuis fort longtemps (voir les pages précédentes). Et comme le dit Thierry, ne vous fiez pas à ce qui est affiché, c'est tellement aléatoire. Ne vous inquiétez pas vous avez bien une grosse autonomie, sauf qu'avec le re-calcul permanent, ça change tout le temps sur l'afficheur.

Sur ce bonnes fêtes de Noël à tous


----------



## jaco67 (18 Janvier 2014)

Je pense qu'il y a un problème.

Mon MBA 2013 peut perdre 50% durant une nuit en restant en veille....le matin il ne se rallume même plus tant sa batterie est vide.

Je crois qu'un passage par un genius lui fera du bien.


----------



## oxygo (18 Janvier 2014)

Avant ça essayes de faire une clean install et de ne rien remettre dessus. 

Voir si le problème persiste. 

S'il ne persiste pas c'est que quelque chose empêche la mise en veille de la machine et use la batterie. 

De toute façon avant de l'emmener en réparation il vaut mieux faire un peu de ménage sur son Macbook


----------



## Pierre20100 (23 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Moi aussi j'ai connu ce soucis avec la batterie suite à la mise à jour sous Mavericks de mon précieux 

Pour être précis c'est un MBA de fin 2011 avec le i5 1,7Ghz. L'autonomie annoncée lors de l'achat était, si je me souviens bien, à peu près de 7h mais suite au passage à 10.9. j'ai alors vu passer mon autonomie à 3h30 à peine... 

Fait chi@* je dois me promener avec le chargeur!!!

Et puis j'ai, comme beaucoup ici, cherché la raison mais rien n'y fait l'autonomie reste désespérément toujours aussi faible. Faire une fresh install avec tout ce que j'ai dessus pas trop envie et pas le temps, j'essaie d'abord de télécharger de nouveau OSX sur le Store et je relance l'installation : à ma grande surprise il a retrouvé son autonomie depuis hier et c'est à confirmer mais j'ai l'impression d'avoir un peu plus qu'avant : il m'affiche entre 8h20 et 7h50 chargé à 100%.

Mais l'USB 3 et l'autonomie des nouveaux me font de l'oeil, je me demande si ça vaut vraiment le coup de changer... Vous en pensez quoi vous? (dsl pour le petit HS)


----------



## Bananzoo (28 Janvier 2014)

Salut à tous et à toutes !  

Je suis nouvelle et votre discussion m'a vraiment intriguée!
 En effet, je suis dans l'attente (si je le reçois un jour ...) de mon mac book air 11. 
Pensez-vous que le problème de batterie est dû au fait de passer d'une version à maverick ou tout simplement parce que c'est maverick qui fait planter l'autonomie? 

Merci d'avance à tous et bonne soirée !


----------



## Gauthier.dmt (27 Février 2014)

Bonjour, je viens de recevoir mon mac hier et quand je charge ma batterie quand je suis à environ 80% mon mac m'indique seulement 4h30  !!! alors que je suis seulement en surf aucune video et juste le wifi je ne comprend pas du tout !
merci d'avance 

macbook air 11' I7 8GO 256SSD


----------



## Franck59494 (27 Février 2014)

Ne pas s'inquiéter, tout rentre dans l'ordre après quelques charges/recharges. Ne pas se fier au temps restant affiché, il n'est pas réaliste...


----------



## Snoopy06000 (2 Avril 2014)

Gauthier.dmt a dit:


> Bonjour, je viens de recevoir mon mac hier et quand je charge ma batterie quand je suis à environ 80% mon mac m'indique seulement 4h30  !!! alors que je suis seulement en surf aucune video et juste le wifi je ne comprend pas du tout !
> merci d'avance
> 
> macbook air 11' I7 8GO 256SSD



Même problème l'autonomie baisse et là (aujourd'hui) avec 79% j'ai 3h40 d'autonomie (assez ridicule je trouve). 

Ne pas s'inquiéter très bien sauf que mon mac à déjà plusieurs mois (novembre 2013).

Merci,


----------



## thierry37 (3 Avril 2014)

Snoopy06000 a dit:


> Même problème l'autonomie baisse et là (aujourd'hui) avec 79% j'ai 3h40 d'autonomie (assez ridicule je trouve).
> 
> Ne pas s'inquiéter très bien sauf que mon mac à déjà plusieurs mois (novembre 2013).
> 
> Merci,



Il t'indique 3h40, mais est ce qu'il tient que 3h40 ?
C'est la grosse question que tout le monde se pose.
Donc il faut tester et chronométrer ton utilisation jusqu'à décharge de la batterie.


----------



## Snoopy06000 (3 Avril 2014)

thierry37 a dit:


> Il t'indique 3h40, mais est ce qu'il tient que 3h40 ?
> C'est la grosse question que tout le monde se pose.
> Donc il faut tester et chronométrer ton utilisation jusqu'à décharge de la batterie.



Désolé je me suis un peu emballé hier lol. Mais la batterie fondait à vue d'oeil.

Je pense que j'aurais pas fait plus que les 3h40.

Aujourd'hui c'est beaucoup mieux en terme de "baisse de batterie".
Avec 68% je suis à une autonomie de 3h55 estimée.


----------



## Franck59494 (3 Avril 2014)

D'accord avec thierry37, ne surtout pas se fier à la durée affichée. 
Le chronomètre est un bon moyen.


----------



## Aelendel (21 Mai 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Nouveau sur le forum et sur Mac, mais je plussoie ce que tout le monde dit par rapport à Mavericks : le compteur n'est pas correct. Surtout ne vous fiez pas aux résultats qu'il vous indique.

J'avais un Air 2013 4 mois auparavant, mais cassé du jour au lendemain par un cousin. Du coup je me suis acheté un nouveau Macbook Air 13" 2013 8go ram avec 128 de SSD. Bonheur.

Depuis quelque temps je rencontre quelque problème avec celui-ci, et comme je suis en déplacement je ne peux pas le remplacer tout de suite. Mon Mac perdait énormément en autonomie (9h prévu pour 100% de batterie). et ce dernier chauffait fortement et rapidement après une utilisation modérée de Web, Pages, Excel.
Première chose qui a fait tilt : ces problèmes n'étaient pas apparu sur mon premier Mac, sous Mavericks 10.9.1 (l'actuel étant sous 10.9.2). Donc si vous pouvez ne pas faire la maj, évitez.

Deuxièmement, je pense avoir résolu tout problème avec l'autonomie et la chauffe. Après avoir installé l'extensions adblock ainsi que ClickToFlash, ma batterie est revenu à la normal, voire améliorée. Actuellement je suis à 86% de batterie, et il me reste 15h30 restantes d'autonomie. Le moniteur d'activité montre que ça fait 3h05 que mon Mac est actif. Ce qui est au dessus de mes espérances.

Je vous conseille fortement d'installer ces deux extensions car les pubs et flash consomme énormément sans s'en rendre compte (on laisse tourner des pages web et on se rend pas compte que ça consomme énormément).

Par ailleurs, mon moniteur d'activité m'indiquait l'impact énergétique et moyen de Safari à environ 40%. Maintenant, il oscille entre 10 et 15%. Coincïdence? Je ne pense pas.

EDIT : Je viens de regarder le moniteur (passé de 3h05 à 3h20), j'ai perdu 1% à vous écrire ce pavé. Je perds donc à peu près 1% toutes les 15 minutes. Wifi activé, bluetooth désactivé et notifications en mode "Ne pas déranger" (Allez dans le centre de notif et tirer vers le bas, l'option "Ne pas déranger" s'affiche --> Désactiver)

A méditer en espérant que ce premier post sera bénéfique pour tous les propriétaires de Macbook.


----------



## thierry37 (21 Mai 2014)

Aelendel a dit:


> Après avoir installé l'extensions adblock ainsi que ClickToFlash, ma batterie est revenu à la normal, voire améliorée.
> ...
> Je vous conseille fortement d'installer ces deux extensions car les pubs et flash consomme énormément sans s'en rendre compte



Une autre solution que j'utilise : je n'installe pas flash pour Safari et ça aide vachement. 

Et quand je tombe sur une vidéo à regarder en flash, j'ouvre ponctuellement Chrome.

Je vais passer à Mavericks cette semaine, après la 10.9.3 qui est sortie. On verra ce que ça va donner sur mon MBA de septembre. Mais je ne m'inquiète pas plus que ça, pour la batterie.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,

Pour Safari sous Mavericks, il y a une option intéressante également "Arrêter les modules pour économiser de l'énergie".

Dans les Préférences du navigateur - Avancées.

Et désactiver également les notifications des sites, si on n'utilise pas cette fonction.


----------



## Aelendel (22 Mai 2014)

@Thierry37
D'un côté il ne faut pas se priver de la sorte non plus. Je préfère regarder YouTube par exemple sur Safari plutôt que sur Chrome car ce dernier consomme plus que Safari. Je l'avais encore y'a 2 jours, mais depuis que j'ai adblock et ClickToFlash, un petit coup de CleanMyMac 2 et d'Onyx, et disparu.
Et d'aillleurs ce que j'ai remarqué de flagrant, c'est que mon Mac ne chauffe plus. Je dis ça car 3 jours auparavant, mon Mac atteignait des températures folles. Jamais vu ça. Branché sur secteur ok, mais jamais atteint cette chaleur. Je brancherai mon Mac bientôt et vous ferait parvenir mes observations.

@C0rentin
J'ai déjà activé cette option. Si tu as d'autres idées pour me faire économiser la batterie je suis preneur !


D'ailleurs, je viens de passer à 54% il y a 3 secondes, et le compteur m'indique encore 9h38 d'autonomie (ça ne fluctue plus trop). Je n'ai pas encore rechargé mon Mac depuis hier soir, sachant que j'ai perdu a peu pres 20% en regardant Vikings en HD.


----------



## thierry37 (22 Mai 2014)

L'affichage en minutes ne représente pas grand chose. (Sauf à continuer pendant 10h, ce que tu fais)
Car OSX t'ajuste cette autnomie restante, en temps réel.

Si tu fais 5min de copie de photos et classement dans iPhoto, à 100% du processeur, hop, il va te dire qu'il te reste que 2h avec tes 54%.
Normal.
Mais donc, tes 9h38 d'autonomie ne sont valables que si tu passes 9h à écrire sur ton traitement de texte, sans lancer de vidéo, sans faire de gros transfert, etc.

Tu aurais pas chronométré par hasard, la durée de ton utilisation sur batterie ?


----------



## Aelendel (22 Mai 2014)

Je sais bien que l'affichage ne représente pas grand chose, du moins en pratique. En théorie, ça a au moins le mérite de te montrer que ton Mac ne souffre pas d'une batterie défectueuse. CAD que si dans 3 ans, le compteur m'indique 3h d'autonomie restante alors que j'avais 15h annoncée auparavant, et ce pour la même utilisation, je devrais peut être à ce moment là, envisager de faire changer ma batterie.

Sinon pour faire super gaffe à ma batterie, je n'ai pas chronométré mon utilisation. Mais ce qui est sûr, c'est qu'avec mon utilisation, je tiens largement 10h+, wifi activé.
Sur Skype, je ne perds qu'un % toutes les 6 minutes. 

Je rappelle aussi que je suis à 98% du temps sur Safari. Le reste du temps, je traine sur Word/excel/iPhoto et sur VLC (film en 1080).


----------



## thierry37 (12 Juin 2014)

Après des mois à suivre ce sujet, je me suis décidé à passer à Mavericks sur mon MBA avec la 10.9.3
Je n'ai constaté aucune grosse perte.

Test hier sur batterie en utilisation web, petit jeux (HS) et du Word. 
4h, je suis tombé à 65%. (je ne vous dis pas combien il m'annonçait d'autonomie restante, car on sait que c'est pas vrai )

Je referai d'autres test pour voir combien je bouffe après 4h d'utilisation. (je suis jamais loin d'une prise, déjà 4h faut que je me force à le laisser débrancher. )


----------

